# WWII: Breaking the Lorenz Code



## Brian G Turner (Jul 19, 2019)

Bletchley Park is famous for breaking the Enigma Code - but I hadn't realized it also broke another code, this time used within German high command:









						Bletchley Park’s codebreakers still have lessons to teach
					

Humans are always the weak link in the cyber-security chain




					www.techradar.com


----------



## KiraAnn (Jul 23, 2019)

That’s a very abbreviated and misleading version of breaking the Lorenz code. 

Actually, the worlds first electronic digital computer - Colossus - was designed for breaking the code and especially continuing to read Lorenz coded messages. This was such a secret, only the UK and US knew it was broken, that the USSR used the Lorenz code until the early 70’s. And all this time, the UK and US could read those messages. This all came out in the early 90’s after the Official Secrets time period expired.


----------

